# Any help appreciated - S Gauge brass Berkshire



## Mk10 (Jan 1, 2014)

Howdy!

I am trying to find out more about this model. I've been singed on to complete it, and it was my stepmother's father's engine.

Mr. Daniel was long-time S-gauger, solid AF fan, and quite the modeler and scratch-builder as well. 

I've tried to include enough pictures to hopefully identify who made it if it's possible, and anything that might help me get it looking nice for static display. 

I apologize for not being proficient at integrating pictures into the listing, but they are in an album in my profile. Actually it's the only album there. I've looked high and low on the internet, and nada. 

Lots of HO brass Berkshires, even a good amount of N scale, but nothing in S gauge. 

I'm at a loss . I would be happy as a clam if someone might be able to shed some light on it, and/or know who I should talk to, or where I might find information on it

Thank you so much, and I truly appreciate your time.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice loco, but I know nothing about it...Sorry


----------



## Mk10 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well hey, thanks for replying though!

I'll have to admit I'm stumped. Of course I've never even messed with brass, so I don't know whether you weld it, use a special adhesive, or if it's all done with smoke and mirrors. 

I don't know whether to re-construct it with what I have, consult a picture of a prototype and "wing" trying to make parts somehow out of brass for it, or what.

At first I felt guilty for getting $100 to do it (they appreciate I need food on fixed income) but I'm feeling less guilty as I've already put about 8 hours in it, and I have really even touched it other than to take pictures...whew! 

Of course they know I'm nuts, and I won't stop working on it until it's done, somehow, to the best of my ability. 

Do you know anyone, on the forum or in a shop somewhere, who might have a handle on it, like maybe who might have made it, or where you might get missing parts for an S Scale brass Berkshire?

Again, I appreciate your response. Makes me feel like I'm starting to go after concrete answers.


----------



## Mk10 (Jan 1, 2014)

Forgot to mention...

You can probably tell from the pictures, but the trucks for the tender axles and wheels are not only are sprung, but also pivot on either side of the middle axle.

They don't quite make a revolution of the tires before stopping, but the rods, valve stems, and levers of the Baker gears work, leading me to believe that with a little re-attaching, they'd actually be spinning in concert were one to motorize it.

Weights about as much as on O Gauge Lionel steamer, without an engine in it. 

Pretty slick deal.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would start by looking for any makers marks on the engine,chassis, etc. Hopefully someone here will have a little knowledge of this particular loco, and will offer their expertise .Maybe a search of the interweb could bring you some info...I would disassemble the boiler from the chassis to check for a makers mark there. Just take plenty of photos to help in the re-assembly.


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you have an S Scale Locomotive and Supply Berkshire kit. See old catalog here:

http://www.sscalenews.com/downloads/sslscatalog.pdf

The company is still in business but no longer makes kits. You mighty be able to find more here. You will need to have soldering skills to complete the model. I would check HO scratchbuilding forums and blogs for construction tips.

Good luck and please post pictures when complete.

PHM


----------

